# New - Promar 200 HP



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Not necessarily all that "new" per se, because it was released earlier this year. But..finally got my hands on it, will test it out tomorrow and see how it rolls/cuts/hides etc. 

Will report back tomorrow with updates.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Hot Pink edition.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

What's the hp for? Happy Painters maybe?;p


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

HP = Higher Profits for the man


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Should be a top notch apartment paint!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Maybe HP stands for Hurt Profits or Hopefully (its) Paint or Hilariously Pathetic or Hazardous Paint. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Maybe HP stands for Hurt Profits or Hopefully (its) Paint or Hilariously Pathetic or Hazardous Paint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I think it's like their old HGTV line of products. Remember how they had HGTV paint, HGTV roller covers, HGTV brushes? It's like that only it's the "Hack paint" line!


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Hippy paint.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

High Performance. That is what HP stands for. It's the Hewlett- Packard of paints. :vs_laugh:


----------



## codybrewer85 (Jan 18, 2017)

Just did a 1300 sqft house with it. First time I've used promar 200, goes on and covers pretty much like sheerscrub but with less oder


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Did it still have that SW ammonia smell to it? Sherscrub isn't half bad for a regional product. The Midwest has Sherscrub & CHB (Chicago Home Builders), whereas the Southeast has Mid-South Acrylic.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Probably a reformulation of 200XP, that was the product that you could put one heavy coat over primer and get the look and feel of two. It did not fly with general contractors as you have to follow spec and put on two coats over primer.


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> Not necessarily all that "new" per se, because it was released earlier this year. But..finally got my hands on it, will test it out tomorrow and see how it rolls/cuts/hides etc.
> 
> Will report back tomorrow with updates.


Please let us know how you like it, my SW sales rep has been pushing me to try it for a while now but I'm always hesitant when it comes to trying new products, especially on big jobs.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Is that the be version of scuff x? I just saw that in the store the other day, the scuff x that is. On the sw website it says it's supposed to be abrasion resistant. They're both a gimmick. If you buy commercial grade paint you get commercial grade results. Not the best not the worst just along for the ride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Maybe HP stands for Hurt Profits or Hopefully (its) Paint or Hilariously Pathetic or Hazardous Paint.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Everyone knows HP is horsepower, but how many ft. lbs. of torque does it have?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

brushman4 said:


> everyone knows hp is horsepower, but how many ft. Lbs. Of torque does it have?


200!


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

jr.sr. painting said:


> Is that the be version of scuff x? I just saw that in the store the other day, the scuff x that is. On the sw website it says it's supposed to be abrasion resistant. They're both a gimmick. If you buy commercial grade paint you get commercial grade results. Not the best not the worst just along for the ride
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL NO. Where did you get that idea from? Ask for a demo of the Scuff-X. It is definitely not a "Gimmick" and part of the industrial line up of BM paints. I donated 5 gallons of the 0486 Satin to my local bus station which gets TONS of traffic and graffiti. Still looks great after a year of abuse.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Haris said:


> Please let us know how you like it, my SW sales rep has been pushing me to try it for a while now but I'm always hesitant when it comes to trying new products, especially on big jobs.


I think it's one of those products that you see the performance in the characteristics of the product versus the application of the product.

If putting on a HEAVY coat, could probably roll out one coat. However...it still is basically a 2 coat product. So don't expect to roll it on the wall and walk away on the first coat. Not going to happen.

Will test touch-up later in the week.


----------



## Haris (Aug 23, 2017)

woodcoyote said:


> I think it's one of those products that you see the performance in the characteristics of the product versus the application of the product.
> 
> If putting on a HEAVY coat, could probably roll out one coat. However...it still is basically a 2 coat product. So don't expect to roll it on the wall and walk away on the first coat. Not going to happen.
> 
> Will test touch-up later in the week.


Thank you for sharing your findings with us, I don't really believe in 1 coat coverage anyways. In order to get consistency and true color 2 top coats are required with any interior walls paint product in my opinion. How does the final coat look, any flashing on larger walls with natural light coming in if you did any such walls of course? Please let us know how good it is for touch ups when you find out, I was thinking about trying it for NC so it's essential for me that it touches up well. Thank you


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> LOL NO. Where did you get that idea from? Ask for a demo of the Scuff-X. It is definitely not a "Gimmick" and part of the industrial line up of BM paints. I donated 5 gallons of the 0486 Satin to my local bus station which gets TONS of traffic and graffiti. Still looks great after a year of abuse.




Asking for a bm demo around me your better off hitting the powerball. Granted I don't use a lot of their products but you think bm would reach out to me and try to get some of my business. They don't have a very good ground game around here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

